#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Dauer Schmerzen und keine Hilfe >

## Charou86

Ich habe gestern mein Befund bekommen allerdings erklärt dieses nicht meine Schmerzen, auch eine Erklärung des Befundes habe ich nicht wirklich bekommen daher Poste ich diesen.  
Ich habe dauern Schmerzen in der Wirbelsäule bis ins Steißbein, habe richtige Schübe und der Arzt findet scheinbar nichts irgendwo muss das doch her kommen. Es wurde schon Blut abgenommen auf HALA B27 dieser konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden, allerdings ist scheinbar Rheuma bekannt in meiner Familien und Schmerzmittel helfen auch nicht wirklich. 
Was sag der Befund nun aus 
danke schonmal

----------


## josie

Hallo Charou!
In der Spätphase zeigt sich im Bereich der Fußwurzeln bds eine vermehrte Anreicherung. 
Wer hat dich denn zum Szinti geschickt? ein internistischer Rheumatologe?
Falls nicht, solltest Du dort mal einen Termin ausmachen, leider haben sie in der Regel sehr lange Wartezeiten für einen Ersttermin, bis zu 6 Monate sind keine Seltenheit 
Bist Du bei einem MRT auch schon gewesen, vielleicht kommen die Wirbelsäulenprobleme von den Bandscheiben?
Allerdings ist auffällig, daß deine Beschwerden ja die komplette Wirbelsäule betreffen. 
Was hast Du denn bisher an Medikamenten/Schmerzmitteln/Entzündungshemmern versucht?   

> Es wurde schon Blut abgenommen auf HALA B27 dieser konnte nicht  nachgewiesen werden, allerdings ist scheinbar Rheuma bekannt in meiner  Familien und Schmerzmittel helfen auch nicht wirklich

 Auch wenn der HLA B 27 Wert nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, heißt das nicht, daß man kein Rheuma hat, es gibt auch seronegatives Rheuma, deshalb solltest Du einen Spezialisten aufsuchen. 
Bei starken Beschwerden kann auch mal ein Cortisonstoß versucht werden, wenn die Beschwerden dann besser werden, bzw weg sind, dann spricht sehr viel für ein entzündliches Geschehen, wie z.B. eine rheum. Erkrankung.
Leider dauert es auch heute noch sehr lange, bis eine Diagnose gestellt werden kann, gerade wenn es keine auffälligen Befunde gibt.

----------


## Charou86

> Wer hat dich denn zum Szinti geschickt? ein internistischer Rheumatologe?

 Nein ich wurde von meiner Orthopädie zu Untersuchung geschickt   

> Bist Du bei einem MRT auch schon gewesen, vielleicht kommen die Wirbelsäulenprobleme von den Bandscheiben? Allerdings ist auffällig, daß deine Beschwerden ja die komplette Wirbelsäule betreffen.

 Meine Schmerzen sind meist Oberhalb der Wirbelsäule und verteilt auf Steißbein Kniegelenke, ein MRT hatte ich vor Knapp 3 Jahren da war nicht zu sehen bis auf eine Re. Konvexe Skoliose.    

> Was hast Du denn bisher an Medikamenten/Schmerzmitteln/Entzündungshemmern versucht?

 Ich habe bis her Diclac 75 mg Morgens und Abends und davor schon mal Ibuprofen oder Novaminsulfon genommen aber habe eher das Gefühl das es nicht mal anschlägt.   

> Auch wenn der HLA B 27 Wert nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, heißt das nicht, daß man kein Rheuma hat, es gibt auch seronegatives Rheuma, deshalb solltest Du einen Spezialisten aufsuchen.  Bei starken Beschwerden kann auch mal ein Cortisonstoß versucht werden, wenn die Beschwerden dann besser werden, bzw weg sind, dann spricht sehr viel für ein entzündliches Geschehen, wie z.B. eine rheum. Erkrankung. Leider dauert es auch heute noch sehr lange, bis eine Diagnose gestellt werden kann, gerade wenn es keine auffälligen Befunde gibt.

 Ja das wegen dem HLA B 27 habe ich auch gelesen das Cortison hat bis her kein Arzt mal dran gedacht, und ein Rheumatologen muss ich erst mal einen in meiner Nähe haben heute versucht den ganzen Tag zu Telefonieren die Leitung Glüht immer bestzt  :Sad:

----------


## josie

Hallo Charou!  

> und ein Rheumatologen muss ich erst mal einen in  meiner Nähe haben heute versucht den ganzen Tag zu Telefonieren die  Leitung Glüht immer bestzt

 Das kenne ich persönlich auch sehr gut und ich muß dich wirklich gleich vorwarnen, mach nicht den Fehler, wenn Du dann mal durchkommst, den Termin, den sie dir evt in 6 Monaten geben können, abzulehnen, weil es wird auch bei anderen Rheumatologen nicht anderst aussehen. 
Einen Cortisonstoß kann auch der beh. Orthopäde machen oder der HA, das sollte aber nicht gerade vor dem Rheumatologentermin sein, sonst kann es sein, daß Du fast beschwerdefrei dort hingehst und der Rheumatologe sagt dann, Ihnen geht es doch gut?! 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch eine Rheumaambulanz, falls es bei dir in der Nähe so etwas gibt, meist in Rheumakliniken oder großen Kliniken mit rheum Ambulanz.
Dein beh. Arzt könnte dich auch in eine Rheumaklinik zur Diagnosestellung einweisen, aber einen beh. Rheumatologen brauchst Du trotzdem, falls eine Rheumaerkrankung diagnostiziert wird.
Deshalb einfach einen Termin ausmachen, wenn Du ihn dann nicht brauchst, solltest Du ihn aber absagen, es gibt wirklich viele Patienten, die auf einen Termin warten.

----------

